# Evans county PFA quota hunt?



## Totaloutdoorsman (Oct 14, 2016)

Has anybody dropped the points to hunt Evans county pfa before? I was curious if it has any ducks that could be shot on the one hunt there a year.


----------



## duck chaser 2 (Dec 2, 2016)

My son got picked for the youth hunt next weekend.  I'll let you know how it goes.  never hunted there before.


----------



## jasper181 (Dec 7, 2016)

Ive been twice, first time got a 3 man limit in about 20 minutes. Last year wasn't as good but still scratched out 6 woodies and a ring neck . I swear the property owner next door had their beaver pond sweetened up, it sounded like ww3. Its definitely worth the 40 minute drive for me, usually a few hundred roosting at the far end of the big lake.


----------



## Philup22 (Dec 8, 2016)

I fish and shoot my bow there. The place is slam full of ducks and geese. Didn't get picked this year but praying i do one year. It looks amazing.


----------



## mcarge (Dec 11, 2016)

Wage Points to shoot wood ducks...


----------

